# A new use for a model engine??



## deadin (Dec 15, 2009)

I know this one isn't a model but I'm sure one could be adapted.... ;D

http://fschnell.net/WordPress/?p=1094


----------



## Cedge (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok.... you owe me a keyboard.....LOL

Steve


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 15, 2009)

That was GREAT!
Sweet Georgia Brown is one of my favorite 'happy tunes'.


----------



## black85vette (Dec 15, 2009)

Rof} Rof} Rof}

A bit of engine humor that my wife enjoyed!!!


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 16, 2009)

:bow: :bow: :bow:
 Rof} Rof} Rof}

 Thm:

Tony


----------



## Twmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I can now finally cancel my internet account. I have now seen everything...


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, that's what I call a bright spot in a day!
The tractor sounded great. The feller doing the Chet Atkins thang wudn't to shabby either.

'Nite, y'all.

Dean


----------



## itowbig (Dec 18, 2009)

ha ha  Rof} Rof} Rof} that was great im laughing so hard right now Rof} Rof} Rof} Thm:
oh man that was great  THANKS i needed that  Rof}


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 18, 2009)

hahaha....that was great..


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 19, 2009)

How utterly SILLY !!! AND WHAT FUN !! Very very creative :bow: and left a huge smile on my face this morning, just what the doctor ordered  :big: :big: Rof} Rof} Rof} 

th_wav th_wav

Here's the actual video to save a click or 2 :

[youtube=425,350]jbN-jO11vKg[/youtube]


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent video, I had to add that to my 'favorites'. ;D
Here's another 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwadWc-QeAg&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 19, 2009)

and another!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohv07oWHmsA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Bernd (Dec 19, 2009)

Cute Vernon. I had my foot tapping about half way through. :big:

Two things, I've never heard a ticking engine like that before. I've got a 4 cylinder deisel and a 500RPM idle it sounds no were near what that Volvo sounds like and second, where's he got his electric guitar plugged in? I don't see no amp. scratch.gif :shrug:

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are the largest, most complex metronomes I have ever seen in use.


Thanks for the post guys!

Rick


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 19, 2009)

There drummer does keep a good beat and does not tire out, my wife was dancing while that was going on but the wore out before the show ended, would love to have that engine, Lathe Nut


----------



## Jared (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, Deadin and Vernon! That made my day. I never get tired of the Chet Atkins sound and the drummer is way more interesting than any other I've seen.


----------



## Steam4ian (Dec 20, 2009)

Now do it with a hit or miss! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deadin (Dec 20, 2009)

> Now do it with a hit or miss!



Now that would be a challenge!
Maybe record the engine first and then write and lay the music track onto it.

Anybody up to it??? ;D


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 22, 2009)

deadin  said:
			
		

> Maybe record the engine first and then write and lay the music track onto it.
> Anybody up to it??? ;D



My brother'll try it. One of ya with a hit-n-miss, send me some audio, or a video clip with good sound. ;D


----------

